# X 500 Leveling with a Power Flow Bagger



## rpalmer (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm having problems keeping my deck leveled with a Power Flow bagger on my John Deere X 500 with a 48" deck. I t seems like the weight of the Power Flow system is causing the deck to be leaning a little to the side where the Power Flow is attached to the deck. It leans a little when the bags are empty and a little more when the bags are full. Also the anti scalp wheel on the rear bagger side can not be raised as the adjustment post contacts the frame support on the Power Flow unit. In fact the anti scalp wheel tends to leave a slight gouge in the turf when making turns. My dealer doesn't have a solution except to raise the cutting height. What to do, what to do?


----------

